# Radon Stage 7.0 (120/120): Wie hart kann ich das Bike am Trail nehmen?



## tillibebek (24. Oktober 2012)

Hi Leute,

da ich seit September ein Radon Stage 7.0 hatte und vorher gar nicht bis wenig mit einem Cube HT unterwegs war, bin ich gerade etwas unsicher über mein Fahrverhalten.

Ich habe mir bewusst einen Tourer geholt mit 12,1 kg und  120/120mm Federweg (Fox Talas / Fox RP2).

Im Taunus gibt es schöne Naturtrails (Danke an Mastercremaster für den heißen Tipp am Altkönig runter)...teilweise sehr ruppig und fast schon alpin. Ich mache keine großen Sprünge, aber heize schon relativ ordentlich über kleinere Felsbrocken und größere Wurzeln. Die Frage ist nur: Wie lange mache ich das mit dem Bike noch? Mache mir Sorgen, dass ich das Ding schnell zerlege
Daher meine Frage:
Hat jemand mit einem Stage 7 schon härtere Belastungsproben durchstanden?  Wie ist das bei euch so die Erfahrung? Oder hält das Bike schon ordentlich etwas auf?
Mir ist klar, dass ich kein Enduro fahre, aber bergab macht es halt mal richtig Spaß auf ruppigen Trails.


Mein Gewicht 85-90kg.

Dämpfer pumpe ich ordentlich mit 190 psi auf, Gabel mit 150psi (liegt mit in der Kombi am besten). Viel Luft auf den Reifen ist auch immer drauf. Glaube nämlich, dass am ehesten noch die Laufräder von DT Swiss drunter leiden könnten. (Reifen übrigens 2,25 Nobby Nic).


----------



## Aalex (25. Oktober 2012)

Naja bevor du den Rahmen zerlegst wird dir dein Laufradsatz schon sagen was Sache ist. 

Generell würde ich eventuell später Laufräder mit mehr Innenmaulweite verbauen und dann breite Reifen mit weniger Luftdruck fahren, das macht viel aus. auf den Rahmen ist ja 5 Jahre Garantie.

Solange dir deine Federelemte nicht regelmäßig durchschlagen und du keine wahnsinns sprünge machst lass es halt laufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krondrim (25. Oktober 2012)

Wow, brauchen Foxteile wirklich so hohe Luftdrücke um zu arbeiten? Ich hatte noch nie Fox, aber das kommt mir zu hoch vor, wenn ich denke, dass in meiner Reba 80 psi und im Dämpfer 90 psi drinnen sind. Mit den genannten Drücken, hätte ich ein Hardtail, da federt nichts mehr.

Wie gesagt, ich habe keinerlei Fox-Erfahrung, hätte mich nur interessiert.

Und viel Luft in den Reifen würde ich auch gleich mal ändern. Wenn die zu hart sind, dann hast du weniger Traktion und die Dämpfung der Reifen (zusätzlich zu den Federelementen) nimmst du dir auch weg. Somit kommen IMHO mehr und härtere Schläge ans Fahrwerk, bzw. dessen Lager, durch, was sicher nicht optimal und materialschonend ist. Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass, wenn das Fahrwerk zu hart eingestellt ist, die Belastung an den Gelenken höher ist, als wenn die Schläge schön weg gefiltert werden. Aber nur meine Meinung, vielleicht weiß es ja jemand besser (auf jeden Fall, denn das ist in einem Forum immer so).


----------



## Max_V (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich fahre am Skeen mit seeehhhr viel weniger,habe auch Fox-elemente. Natürlich pumpe ich bei härteren Touren mal 20 PSI mehr auf, aber das war`s auch schon.

Das mit viel Luft im Reifen, würde ich auch sofort ändern. Die Extrembelastung des hohen Druck macht den Felgenrand kaputt und kann nach einem Sprung zu üblen Stürzen führen. 

Das mit dem Hardtail und den Gelenkschäden kenni ich auch so.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (25. Oktober 2012)

Was ist für dich viel Luft?? geh mal so auf 1,8 runter du wirst merken was das für einen unterschied macht.

Nutzt du bei dem druck deinen Federweg überhaupt aus???.


----------



## Max_V (25. Oktober 2012)

-2,25"ger Reifen mit welchem Druck bei wieviel Maulweite der Felge?
-Ausnützung des gesammten Federweg?
Diese Fragen musst du uns zuerst beantworten.


----------



## zett78 (25. Oktober 2012)

tillibebek schrieb:


> Im Taunus gibt es schöne Naturtrails (Danke an Mastercremaster für den heißen Tipp am Altkönig runter)...teilweise sehr ruppig und fast schon alpin. Ich mache keine großen Sprünge, aber heize schon relativ ordentlich über kleinere Felsbrocken und größere Wurzeln. Die Frage ist nur: Wie lange mache ich das mit dem Bike noch? Mache mir Sorgen, dass ich das Ding schnell zerlege



da bin ich gestern erstmalig mit meinem Cube Carbon Hardtail runter, war schon recht anspruchsvoll.
Über den Stage Rahmen würde ich mir da keine Sorgen machen. 

Wiege 80 kg, Reifen Rocket Ron, tubeless 1,8 bar. Läuft super.


----------



## Max_V (25. Oktober 2012)

Am HT verschleißen aber keine Lager wie an einem Fully, das man hart macht...


----------



## zett78 (25. Oktober 2012)

wenn er nichts verschleißen will, darf er dort nicht runter fahren.
ansonsten einfach fahren, wenn was kaputt geht oder verschleißt, muss getauscht werden.
Dämpfer sollten natürlich nach Vorgabe befüllt sein, wobei hier wie bei den Reifen auch nach eigenem gusto  experimetiert werden muss. 
aber vom einsatzgebiet ist das voll im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Max_V (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich meine nur, ich bin mit 80/120 PSI unterwegs und bin bei 10% SAG, weil ich es hart liebe. 

Ich denke das Stage ist mit dieser Befüllung einfach Bocksteif, und da geht jeder Sprung auf ein Gelenk, das es beim HT nicht gibt. 
Das zweite..auf meinen Felgen steht z.B. die Warnung nicht über 4Bar zu gehen. Viel Luft könnte das auch sein. Denn der erhöhte Reifendruck kann bei der Landung vervielfacht werden und der Reifen den Felgenrand zerstören. Oder hab ich da etwas falsches gelernt?

Deshalb unsere Tipps:
-Dämpferdruck absenken, sodaß man bei der extremen Abfahrt gerade nicht durchschlägt.
-Reifendruck dementprechend absenken, daß es auch hier keine Probleme gibt.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (25. Oktober 2012)

10% SAG... gälte ich für absoluten Blödsinn.

aber das hatten wir schonmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max_V (25. Oktober 2012)

Ja, ich weiß geraten sind 15% am Skeen, sowie 20% am Tourer und noch mehr am AM/EN, aber so ist es für mich passend. Ich nutze den gesammten Federweg bis auf die letzen 2mm am Dämpfer.

Ich lasse deshalb auch jeden mit seiner Vorliebe...nur meine ich, daß mit 150/190 PSI (im Vergleich zu meinem mit 80/120 PSI) das Stage mit 0% Sag und minimalst Federwegausnützung sein könnte und dieses Setup deshalb noch fraglicher ist. Ich denke einfach, man sollte den Federweg so gut wie möglich nutzen sonst stelle ich mir die Frage ob ich ein Fully brauche....


----------



## tillibebek (25. Oktober 2012)

Hi nochmals,

erst einmal vielen Dank für euer Feedback.

Kurz zu meinem Gedankengang bzgl. hohem Luftdruck bei Reifen und Dämpfer/Gabel:
Erst einmal hat man mir bei Radon gesagt, dass ich beim Dämpfer folgende Faustformel verwenden kann: (Gewicht*2) psi+20psi = Druck im Dämpfer in psi (hier: 85*2+20= 190psi)... Faustformel für die Tonne? Ich fand die Federung bislang straff, habe aber gedacht, dass es wichtig ist, dass die Federung nie/selten durchschlägt.
Tendenziell war ich zudem der Meinung, dass der Luftdruck in den Reifen bei extremer Balastung die Laufräder eher schützt. Irrtum, wie ich hier erfahren habe, da ich weniger an den Felgenrand, sondern mehr an das Felgenbett gedacht habe.

Nochmal zu den Fragen:

- Bislang hatte ich 190psi beim Dämpfer, muss ehrlich zugeben, dass ich SAG nicht gemessen habe. Dürfte aber nahe 0% gewesen sein . War auf jeden Fall sehr straff, den gesamtem Federweg habe ich nicht genutzt. Auf dem harten Victoria-Trail ca.  70-80% des Hub. Gabel bei 150psi fand ich sehr hart und wollte nach der Dienstag-Tour in jedem Fall absenken.
- Luftdruck im Reifen bislang bei 2,1bar. (Maulweite k.A... wo lese ich das an der Felge ab, in welcher Einheit ist die typischerweise angegeben? in mm?) mit DT Swiss X1600 2,25 Nobby Nics. Die 2,25 sind das maximal zulässige.

Bin jetzt gerade nochmal runter und habe mal ne neue Einstellung getestet:

- Dämpfer: 160psi (Mein Gewicht konkret jetzt: 90kg) --> komme hier auf SAG: 20-23%. Meine SAG-Messung stelle ich aber zur Diskussion: Habe den sichtbaren Kolben gemessen; am Fox Float RP2 200mm waren das 60mm. Dann habe ich mich bei offener Plattform (nicht Pro Pedal-Mode) aufs Rad gesetzt und Gewicht gleichmässig verteilt. Dann habe ich den Abstand des Gummirings (den ich zuvor ganz nach oben ans Federelement geschoben habe) zum Federelement gemessen (hier: 14mm). Nach dem Dreisatz komme ich dann auf 23%. 
Die Federgabel ist nun auf 120psi. also statt 190/150 für Dämpfer/Gabel bin ich jetzt bei 160/120 psi.
- Luftdruck mal vorne und hinten auf 1,9bar gestellt.

Werde in der Konfiguration mal eine Runde fahren. Mal schauen, wie die neue "Konfiguration" liegt.

Im Übrigen ist mir klar, dass Material verschleißen kann. Damit kann ich leben ;-) Mir gehts darum, dass ich weder den Rahmen, Laufräder noch die Federelemente unsachgemäß belaste, weil ich das Rad a) falsch konfiguriere und b) falsch einsetze.


----------



## Max_V (26. Oktober 2012)

Das klingt schon besser. Radon hat beim Skeen folgede Ungefährwerte hier im Forum genannt..
80kg -> 12,5bar
90kg -> 14bar
..ich denke ganz extrem anders wird es trotz anderen Hinterbau am Stage auch nicht sein. 

Tipp: nimm bei den nächsten Touren die Dämpferpumpe mit und beobachte deine Federwegsausnützung. Falls du durch den Federweg rauscht, musst du nachpumpen.


Früher bin ich mit 2,2 Bar in den Reifen gefahren, seit ich auf tubeless umgestiegen bin, fahre ich unter 1,8 Bar.


----------



## tillibebek (11. November 2012)

Mit der aktuellen Einstellung lässt es sich echt komfortabler fahren


----------



## Max_V (11. November 2012)

Und mit welchen Einstellungen bist du nun unterwegs?


----------



## tillibebek (12. November 2012)

Max_V schrieb:


> Und mit welchen Einstellungen bist du nun unterwegs?



160 hinten /120 psi. vorne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (12. November 2012)

und wieviel SAG ist das dann?


----------



## tillibebek (12. November 2012)

pizzaplanet schrieb:


> und wieviel sag ist das dann?



20%.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (12. November 2012)

sollte ok sein für das bike. Hauptsache du fühlst dich wohl.


----------

